# WinAvi MP4 converter problem



## Dominym (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been trying to convert some vids from .avi to MP4, but there's never any sound when it finishes. The weird thing is it works for some but not others. I tried installing the Divx/Xvid encoders (which it said to do), but there still isn't any sound.:sigh:


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

What are the specs of the input avi? Use gspot (http://www.headbands.com/gspot) if you don't know.
Perhaps the particular files you're encoding require a specific audio codec (AC-3, AAC, or something else).


----------



## Dominym (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks! Well, I ran that and it says it uses Dolby AC3 for the codec and that it is installed on my system. So why would there be no audio when I convert it?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just because a codec is installed or that a player can play a file doesn't mean it's available to a specific application. Case in the point: in this thread, changing the version of Sony Vegas from 6.0a to 6.0d allowed it to read AC-3 (Vegas is highly dependent upon internal plug-ins). Check the specs for your version of WinAVI and see if it can read AC3 audio. If not, see if it has a plugin for it, or whether it requires a specific decoder (for example ac3filter or ffdshow-tryouts).


----------

